# Blue Lizard Standard 4x2x2 Vivarium



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone have one of these? Is the quality ok? Wanting to order one but unsure if they are decent or not!


----------



## Ginapx (Jul 31, 2013)

We have some of the 4'x18"x18" and they are great, the panels are thicker than the VivExotic vivs and they seem to fit better and tighter than the VivExotics'. The glass doors also have handles which helps keep them smudge free. If we ever need to buy more vivariums, although we build our own, we will 100% be buying from blue lizard again. The blue lizard vivs in beech are quite a bit darker and in my opinion nicer than the vivexotic in beech. Hope this helps you a little.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Ginapx said:


> We have some of the 4'x18"x18" and they are great, the panels are thicker than the VivExotic vivs and they seem to fit better and tighter than the VivExotics'. The glass doors also have handles which helps keep them smudge free. If we ever need to buy more vivariums, although we build our own, we will 100% be buying from blue lizard again. The blue lizard vivs in beech are quite a bit darker and in my opinion nicer than the vivexotic in beech. Hope this helps you a little.


That's brilliant, just what was after, I was concerned they wouldn't be as good as a vivexotic so to be better is great, i'll order a 4x2x2 oak one tomorrow


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

I also have one of these going strong after 5 years, I believe they are monkfield brand right?
Either way brilliant viv's, the only slight problem with mine is after years of having a heavy sand substrate the middle of the back has bowed maybe a inch out. Not bad considering though.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Dan12345 said:


> I also have one of these going strong after 5 years, I believe they are monkfield brand right?
> Either way brilliant viv's, the only slight problem with mine is after years of having a heavy sand substrate the middle of the back has bowed maybe a inch out. Not bad considering though.


Great news, I don't know mate they are just classed as a standard vivarium:

Standard Vivarium Oak 48inx24inx24in - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

Looks like a great price and only 5 quid to deliver :2thumb:


----------

